# Micro T hopups



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I just got a Micro T today for my old lady and she loves it!!! So we are both wondering what are the must have hop-ups are for these little bad boys :thumbsup:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

do what i do, as you break, you upgrade !! get a magnifying glass for sure !! the little screws and clips can make you go blind !!


----------



## TeamTdriver (Feb 5, 2008)

on my old one i have brushless and lipo just about everything is aluminum it is like a ball of metal on roids....insane


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a team checkpoint charger, if i get a lipo batt for it, is there a way i can charge it on my charger?


----------



## rcracer1120 (Nov 9, 2007)

as far as i no.. no i have a micro as well and u can only use the stock charger for the stock batt. and the lipo charger provided with the lipo batt.


----------

